# Part 2 - template sizes



## ceetee (May 10, 2008)

Thank you for the replies, especially Bobj, on my original question. I've thought it over and have decided to reword my question. I'd like to cutout a male jig, which happens to be a circle. My finished boards, which are made from 6 to 8 separate pieces, are trimmed into a circle from square or rectangular pieces after being planed to remove surface imperfections. Sooo, all my finished boards are very close to 12" in diameter. Now, I'd like to calculate the diameter of a round male jig. On the finished boards, I'd like to leave a 1/8 to 1/4" lip on the top surface so things won't fall off. I'm making lazy susans. My final question on this matter is: Knowing I have, and will make, 12" round pieces of wood, what is the formula for calculating the size of the male circle jig I need to make so it will leave the lip after I screw/clamp the jig on top of the finished boards? 

Hopefully I've made it clearer/understandable. If anyone would like to e-mail or call me directly, I'll furnish the necessary information. I hope my question makes more sense this time. Thanks again!


----------

